#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  What to see in NZ?

## xanax

Know nothing about the place just going for a month to visit friends. What are the must see things in NZ, what to look out for, best buys, things to avoid, any advice really. We will be in the north island not far from Rotorua.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Know nothing about the place just going for a month to visit friends. What are the must see things in NZ, what to look out for, best buys, things to avoid, any advice really. We will be in the north island not far from Rotorua.


Hobbits?
Glaciers?
Pretty scenery?  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

Nothing to see here, move along please.

----------


## kingwilly

Ant..

----------


## peterpan

If  you are serious not just a frustrated pom having seen nothing. download New Zealand from above ( series alps, rainforest ect,) a series available from http://tracker.tasmanit.es:777/191be...c644d/announce
I am still seeding it so the series should be available, lots of other stuff including surfing, hunting etc all on www.tasmanit.es

----------


## phunphin

Alot of thermal springs around that area. not really much in the way of mountains or bush, have to head north or go to the south Island to be really impressed.

----------


## ENT

Things to do in New Zealand in a month.                                                            

Hire a camper van and do a run from one end of the country to the other.

Concentrate on a couple of areas only.

Concentrate on either the Nth Island or the South Island (best option).

Rotorua in the North Island is where  you're gonna start, so let your Kiwi friends there show you around. If possible, hire a camper van and starting at Rotorua do the rounds of volcanic peaks, thermal springs and national parks.

Freedom camping, where you park up for a night or two in designated places (if you've got a self contained toilet in the van), is great, you can book into a motor camp from time to time for added amenities, laundry etc. and meet other travelers.

Lots of Maori cultural stuff in the Nth Island, all a bit commercialised. 

Going to the far North, there's the Waipoua Forest and Hokianga harbour on the West Coast.

Whatever you do, don't miss out on a spot of fishing, relaxing and swimming along some awesome beaches, and of course hang out at a few barbies with a half-dozen cans and a few friends.

Stay away from the cities, nothing there but overpriced bars, concrete and glass, the disenfranchised and other deluded wannabes.

And DON'T go home with friendly drunken Maoris,.....

(If you're after souveniers, there's some good greenstone, wood and wool products,... the rest is tourist junk largely made in China/Philippines)

----------


## xanax

Thanks for the tips ENT will certainly give them drunken Maoris a wide berth!

----------


## JayZee

Waitomo Caves - try the blackwater rafting, great fun!

----------


## peterpan

Bay of islands, where I spent many happy weeks, sailing, fishing and diving as well as having a few plenty / beers. 
Rivals the best sailing areas anywhere.

----------


## wasabi

Wanganui is a model NZ town,and is a must place to visit for Kiwis.

----------


## snakeeyes

Get yourself some skunk and go fishing ,  :Smile:

----------


## Dandyhole

I see the merits of the question, but no point seeing the place via other people's eyes.

Just take it on yourself and take it as it comes.

I've done several trips around both islands, and there is plenty to go at.

----------


## sabang

Queenstown in the south is a tourist mecca, Milford Sound is bewdiful- if budget is not an issue, there are some great heli-tours run from Queenstown over the glaciers & fjords, the one I took touched down at Milford Sound so you could have a poke around, and on some glacier so you could have a snow fight.  

Heck, there's loads to see and do in NZ- main restrictions are time and budget. Don't drink with the Mongrel Mob though.

----------


## xanax

making a list thanks fellas

----------


## slackula

A pub and then the departures lounge.

Have a nice trip.

----------


## james C

Advice above very appropriate.

Must have wheels and then you can play it whichever way you wish.

Public transport not really an option in NZ.

North island has Bay of Islands, Cape Reinga Waipoua Forest.

Rangitoto and Waiheke Islands.

Coromandel Peninsular.

Matamata where some of the movies were based.

Tongariro Crossing,

Art Deco city of Napier. Towns of New Plymouth ( Pukekura Park has the wolrd's prettiest cricket ground) and Wanganui 

Vinyards in Hawkes Bay and Waiarapa.

Te Papa Museum in Wellington.

In the South island just drive and drive, scenery everywhere particularly the lakes further south.

My family are Maori and I promise they will not harm you. But give them a big smile anyway.

----------


## MeMock

I'm flying there tomorrow morning… will let you know  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Bay of islands, where I spent many happy weeks, sailing, fishing and diving as well as having a few plenty / beers. 
> Rivals the best sailing areas anywhere.


Yeah, BOI region hasn't changed much - still a fantastic area to explore.
Further north to the tip top can be quite breath taking...
 :Smile:

----------

